# Best refill for a slimline kit and best IAP member to buy from?



## LandfillLumber (Jun 18, 2010)

Looking for black(that all the girlfriend will write with)refills for slimlines.I want to buy the best I can get as she writes all the time(Getting a  major in English).I also was wondering if a IAP member might sell them as I like to keep the money in the family.Thanks,Victor


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 18, 2010)

IMHO the Fisher Space pen refills (cross replacements) are the best refills you can buy . They last for a long time and always write , I've never had one skip . Also they write anywhere , even upside down , they are pressurized so they will even write in 0 gravity . No one in the group sells them though . You can buy them direct from Fisher or several others including Colorado pen .

Here's the link to the black fine point http://www.spacepen.com/blueinkfinepointcrosspenrefill-1.aspx


----------



## Monty (Jun 18, 2010)

Never tried the space pen refills, but the best I've found are at exoticblanks - http://exoticblanks.com/index.php?p...ategory_id=29&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=60
They write almost as good as a Parker gel refill.


----------



## RyanNJ (Jun 18, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> IMHO the Fisher Space pen refills (cross replacements) are the best refills you can buy . They last for a long time and always write , I've never had one skip . Also they write anywhere , even upside down , they are pressurized so they will even write in 0 gravity . No one in the group sells them though . You can buy them direct from Fisher or several others including Colorado pen .
> 
> Here's the link to the black fine point http://www.spacepen.com/blueinkfinepointcrosspenrefill-1.aspx



these are also listed on ebay for $2 each, i bought one and i will report back


----------



## witz1976 (Jun 18, 2010)

Monty said:


> Never tried the space pen refills, but the best I've found are at exoticblanks - http://exoticblanks.com/index.php?p...ategory_id=29&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=60
> They write almost as good as a Parker gel refill.


Ditto, those are excellent refills, I put them in every pen


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 18, 2010)

Please do Ryan . I pay $4 for them direct but I know they are fresh . I put one in every pen I sell so I don't want to take chances but if they are good I wouldn't mind saving a little money .


----------



## RyanNJ (Jun 18, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> Please do Ryan . I pay $4 for them direct but I know they are fresh . I put one in every pen I sell so I don't want to take chances but I they are good I wouldn't mind saving a little money .



No problem, i figure it is worth trying. 
I should be able to report back by next weekend


----------



## LandfillLumber (Jun 18, 2010)

I just bought two from the ebayer with them for $2 each I figure $4 is not much of a gamble and free shipping.Thank you for all the feedback,Victor


----------



## leestoresund (Jun 18, 2010)

*refills*

I bought 10 from someone on this server.
But it doesn't matter. I lost them in the shop.

Lee


----------



## wb7whi (Jun 18, 2010)

I will match your 10 refils with 4 brass knobs for the mandril. They manage to hit my foot and take off for parts unknown.





leestoresund said:


> I bought 10 from someone on this server.
> But it doesn't matter. I lost them in the shop.
> 
> Lee


----------



## LandfillLumber (Jun 19, 2010)

I just bought two from the ebayer with them for $2 each I figure $4 is not much of a gamble and free shipping.Thank you for all the feedback,Victor 

These are not the correct refills for slimlines to let everyone know they don't have the plastic end to screw into the kit oh well $4 down the drain.That's what I get for not looking closely at the listing.So I think the $4 link provided by ldb2000 is the best price I have found off to order a few.Thanks again,Victor


----------



## fishlux (Jun 19, 2010)

I bought Monteverde Liquid refills from Colorado Pen Direct.  http://www.coloradopen.com/product/...-Refill-for-Cross/Cross_Ballpoint_Pen_Refills

I really liked the refills, and they seem to go forever, but shipping was ridiculous.  
If you order enough, the shipping is free, but I didn't want to replace every refill.  Maybe I should...

They have a lot of cool colors too.  My wife has the purple and loves it. 


Lux

PS No affiliation with Colorado Pen except as a customer.


----------



## sbwertz (Jun 19, 2010)

<quote>I will match your 10 refils with 4 brass knobs for the mandril. They manage to hit my foot and take off for parts unknown.<quote>


That is why I don't sweep up the shavings under my lathe! That little brass nut doesn't bounce in shavings! (but it is hard to find the little washer.)

I keep about an inch of shavings on the floor...vacuum it up when it starts to leak into my shoes.
Sharon


----------



## penfancy (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks for the links on refills! I've wanted to look for myself, but never had the time.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 20, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> IMHO the Fisher Space pen refills (cross replacements) are the best refills you can buy . They last for a long time and always write , I've never had one skip . Also they write anywhere , even upside down , they are pressurized so they will even write in 0 gravity . No one in the group sells them though . You can buy them direct from Fisher or several others including Colorado pen .
> 
> Here's the link to the black fine point http://www.spacepen.com/blueinkfinepointcrosspenrefill-1.aspx



I'm gonna take a wild ass guess that those are gonna be BLUE, Butch!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## tim self (Jun 21, 2010)

LandfillLumber said:


> I just bought two from the ebayer with them for $2 each I figure $4 is not much of a gamble and free shipping.Thank you for all the feedback,Victor
> 
> These are not the correct refills for slimlines to let everyone know they don't have the plastic end to screw into the kit oh well $4 down the drain.That's what I get for not looking closely at the listing.So I think the $4 link provided by ldb2000 is the best price I have found off to order a few.Thanks again,Victor



Victor, the ones you received were probably the wrong type.  The part # is SC4 for the type we use.  http://www.spacepen.com/refills.aspx  Look toward the bottom of the page.  Sure someone else is selling these also.


----------

